# WASATCH MULE DEER



## shawnsanchez1

Hey everyone i was just wondering if you could help me with something. I want to try and hunt the Wasatch front for deer this year and i was just wondering if anyone could help me with a good area to try are scout .


----------



## katorade

7 Months till the hunt.
It's fun to go out and find deer.


----------



## swbuckmaster

WTHeck??? 

You might be able to ask that question about the bookcliffs but for once get off your backside and go do your own homework. 

Its time for you to Sack up Bucko :RULES:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

The mountains East of the Salt Lake Valley hold quite a few deer.


----------



## swbuckmaster

lol tree

sanchez 

I come off hard but im realy a nice guy. I also feel with a general tag you need to work for your deer. Sorry for my rants... 

-^|^-


----------



## Riverrat77

swbuckmaster said:


> WTHeck???
> 
> You might be able to ask that question about the bookcliffs but for once get off your backside and go do your own homework.
> 
> Its time for you to Sack up Bucko :RULES:


FTW. :?


----------



## Markthehunter88

Lots of animals for sure....just hike up and glass glass glass glass then hike more


----------



## Bears Butt

Hunt the fringes of Bountiful.


----------



## Bowdacious

Bears Butt said:


> Hunt the fringes of Bountiful.


1000 south to 1800 south, Orchard Drive.... in Bountiful....they hold some decent sized deer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

pick a canyon and start walking. You will not get any help on this. There are deer all over up there. You will just have to find a canyon and start glassing and hiking around up there.Good luck


----------



## highcountryfever

I hear Micron has some good deer.....


Seriously, get out and do your own scouting. People spend their entire lives getting to know a place like the wasatch. You may have been lucky to get some info in the past, but good luck on this one.

**Changed my mind. Here you go.

Lat. 40°45'2.03"N
Long. 111°48'50.67"W


----------



## cowmilker

For access to places look at googlemaps. Then go drive those trails you have found, you may find some of them to be blocked (road closed), but you can at least find some ACCESS points. I would recommend going to the north boundary and then take a road that gets you as far east as you can go, then continue south turning up the side streets until you find some access. Then spend some time in those area's to see if they hold the deer you had hoped for. That is how I found my spot on the Wasatch last year. 

I'll throw you a bone. There is a trail head on Bountiful Blvd, across from the Bountiful Temple. I had wanted to go up there but found a little better place (or so I thought). 

This summer, take your family/friends and go on a hike (big/little cottonwood canyons, etc.) you will find some places. It doesn't take too much work.


----------



## gitterdone81

Start here:
40 45'32.22"N
111 50'53.57" W


----------



## hoghunter011583

The problem with Wasatch deer is not finding them, it is getting to them!! I mean you can hang out in Smith's parking lot with a spoting scope and see deer all day, good luck getting to them!! I'd saw stay towards Salt Lake because the more North you go the steeper it gets.


----------



## OKEE

Bowdacious said:


> Bears Butt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunt the fringes of Bountiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 1000 south to 1800 south, Orchard Drive.... in Bountiful....they hold some decent sized deer.
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## quakeycrazy

Drive up little and big cottonwood canyon, might want to stop by the Forest Service building just off 2000 East and 70th South, they probably have some type of maps of trails and trailheads you can access to begin scouting. I assume you aren't asking people for their honeyholes up on the front because there is no one that I know that would be willing to give you that much detail.


----------



## Broadside_Shot

Trust Me, He is asking for Honey Holes :evil:


----------



## wapiti67

In my youth, I went up that one hill..actually it was more like a cliff and kept hiking till I found the deer...usually if you can get there, it's an easy hike out.


----------



## shawnsanchez1

lol im only looking where to start, sorry for asking .


----------



## highcountryfever

lol start by practicing shooting your bow lol then try looking out your back door lol (or front door lol) there are deer all over lol


----------



## Mytoge Muley

I have had some luck hunting some of the canyons above farmington, centerville, but having someone drop you off at the top and with the wind being right, hike down, glassing, glassing then have your buddies or bunnies pick you up at the bottom. Its **** tuff to archery hunt that way, and in some of the areas I was in, im usually a southern guy. I have connected on some average bucks up there, and know some other hunters that do quite well up there also. Good luck!


----------



## duckhunter1096

Drive up millcreek canyon... any saturday or sunday will work. But make sure you have LOTS of hunting stickers on your vehicle when you do it.

:O•-:


----------



## Riverrat77

highcountryfever said:


> lol start by practicing shooting your bow lol then try looking out your back door lol (or front door lol) there are deer all over lol


I think somebody has the lolz.... :lol:


----------



## quakeycrazy

Riverrat77 said:


> highcountryfever said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol start by practicing shooting your bow lol then try looking out your back door lol (or front door lol) there are deer all over lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think somebody has the lolz.... :lol:
Click to expand...

Is that like a case of the "Mondays"?? :lol:


----------

